# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  House Design Book or Guide?

## pauljygrant

Hi,
We have a block of land and are at the early stages of deciding whether to use a builder, or Owner Build.  
In the first instance, we are trying to agree a basic layout and style, etc - can anyone recommend a book that helps with the basics or principles of Australian house design?
All recommendations or comments appreciated.
Cheers, Paul :Smilie:

----------


## watson

G'day Paul,
A couple of the files in the Forum Library may give you a start point.
Check the index out...and just download for free.

----------


## ringtail

Here is your chance to put your mark on the world with good, climate appropriate design. You have a blank canvas but probably not the budget to make your wildest dreams a reality. This is the comprimise. I suggest listing all the things that you really* need* in a house, what you* want* in a house and what you can *do without.* Then start sketching, paying attention to aspect, sun angles and prevailing winds to make the house work for you. Then take your list and sketches to a small local architect and discuss. Remember, there is no such thing as Australian house design as our climate varies wildly from state to state, even within one state. Just my 2 cents. There is a fantasic magazine simply called " Houses" which is well worth a look if you dont want a joe six pack suburban Mc mansion.

----------


## jago

Hit the reference library they have lots of building/design books and you can order them in. 
As ringtail, said ....can afford, love to afford  and in my wildest dreams is how I went and I have gotten creative on some from the super expensive and shopped hard on the others to pay for the luxury. 
Depending on your family size and future growth you need to plan the real uses of rooms, try not to create dead spaces or areas where everything is pushed against a wall... a major design no no. So unless you love hexagonal rooms don't add them    
My wife bought 200-300 magazines over the last couple of years some have good design ideas and some neat touches but as for the fashion of these things, if its in a mag its already dated. I use blogs/websites (cost nothing)  for inspiration   
Hopefully some useful sites for you in no particular order;  Archicentre Building Design & Inspection Experts - Archicentre Home Designs, Renovations, Extensions, Pre Purchase Building Inspections, Pest Inspections  
Solar & water Solar Hot Water Rebate - Think Change  
Th basics of housing covered by the government Your Home Technical Manual - Home Page  Infolink - Australia's Architecture, Building, Construction and Design Directory  good for sourcing materials 
Trendir Trendir - Home Decorating Trends magazine top quality products 
Desire to inspire  desire to inspire - desiretoinspire.net ( a Canadian & Aussie)  
Green Building council Green Building Council of Australia (GBCA) - developing a sustainable property industry for Australia   :2thumbsup:  
Forgot to add do as others do very well in Adelaide open inspections have a look at some of the homes in St Claire display village for what is good bad and purely ugly, I had a look at some places over in Norwood and then down on Seaview Rd in  Grange always lots of new million dollar houses going up there.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The Your Home Technical Manual that Jago linked is well worth your perusal. 
Warm House, Cool House by Nick Hollo is probably one of the better local resources... 
Adelaide is also home to some of the more highly regarded architects in the 'sustainability' market.... 
Here's a couple to start with: Jack Metcalf - Expert Eco Home Building Consultant - Adelaide, South Australia - Home Building Designs, Architectural Plans, Home Improvement & Sustainable Environmental Building Advice - 35 Years Experience Bohdan Dorniak & Co Pty Ltd - Architects of Strawbale and Sustainable Design 
There's heaps of links at the Owner Builder magazine website too http://www.theownerbuilder.com.au/Links.htm

----------

